# Epic Trailer Music Contest (Sep 2019)



## peakeleven (Sep 4, 2019)

Join the Epic Trailer Music Composition Contest: *http://bit.ly/2lUoRdl*

Prizes for the Winner:

SAGA Acoustic Trailer Percussion
Choose 1 of my Courses for Composers


----------

